# Sunwing Adding More Punta Cana, Montego Bay Flights



## RNCollins (Nov 28, 2018)

Sunwing Adding More Punta Cana, Montego Bay Flights
https://www.caribjournal.com/2018/11/27/sunwing-adding-more-punta-cana-montego-bay-flights

By the Caribbean Journal Staff / Caribbean Journal / caribjournal.com / Nov. 27, 2018

“Canadian travel company Sunwing is adding new flights from the Caribbean out of Detroit this upcoming winter season.

The new service will operate from Detroit Metropolitan Airport to both Montego Bay, Jamaica and Punta Cana in the Dominican Republic.

The Punta Cana flights will operate weekly on Sundays, while the Montego Bay service will run twice weekly on Mondays and Fridays.

Both routes will run from Jan. 20, 2019 through April 22, 2019....”



 
_Punta Cana, Dominican Republic_
Photo provided by: Caribbean Journal


----------

